# XML-Dateien aus Excel für Koordinaten importieren



## kikfragen (8. April 2012)

Hallo

Für eine Karte möchte ich Textrahmen in einen Plan im Massstab 1:100 platzieren.

Das funktioniert natürlich, wenn ich für jedes einzelne Textfeld die entsprechenden Koordinaten eingebe, was ich automatisieren möchte.

Als Grundlage habe ich eine Excel-Liste mit drei Spalten: 
- den Wortlaut im Textfeld
- die x-Koordinate
- die y-Koordinate

Daraus konnte ich ein XML-File exportieren (siehe Anhang)

Meine Frage ist nun: 
Wie kann ich die Daten aus diesen XML-File in den Illustrator oder in InDesign importieren, damit die Textrahmen dort automatisch in der richtigen x-y-Position platziert werden?


----------

